# Like Button ?



## Ridgeline (17 Dec 2010)

I don't know about the rest of the people on here, but often I find awesome responces or posts that really don't require a responce.  I was wondering if there could be a "Like Button" as like one found on Facebook.  Therefore people could "like" a post without having to take up space on the threads ?

Just a thought


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (17 Dec 2010)

One doesn't need to have their opinion on everything known, giving the poster some milpoints is fine IMO.


----------



## ballz (17 Dec 2010)

Just some food for thought...

I was a member of another forum where we had "karma," + and - buttons (you could only give somebody one plus or minus for a post) for if you thought a post was really good or really bad. Each poster had a total under their name and whatnot.

It ended up being pretty childish most of the time, with different sub-groups targeting certain individuals or people from other sub-groups and whatnot, but this was a hockey website occupied by mostly 12-17 year olds (I was 14 okay...), the system might have better use here. It was certainly easier to get a "+" than to get any milpoints _awarded_ around here. Also, it didn't cost you a plus to give a plus or anything like that.

Eventually they added in a "top 5 friends" and "top 5 rivals" thing so that you could click yours (or another person's) karma and it would show who was giving them minuses all the time and who was giving them plusses all the time. It added a little bit more accountability to it.


----------



## George Wallace (17 Dec 2010)

Ridgeline said:
			
		

> I don't know about the rest of the people on here, but often I find awesome responces or posts that really don't require a responce.  I was wondering if there could be a "Like Button" as like one found on Facebook.  Therefore people could "like" a post without having to take up space on the threads ?
> 
> Just a thought



 ;D   "Like" the one at the bottom of your post?

ballz

We have gone through several renditions of what you suggest, and they have all been disasters with some malevolent little cliques abusing the system.  Currently there is the MilPoints system that has so far not been abused as much.  If you want you can award or deduct points (See topic on MilPoints).


----------



## GAP (17 Dec 2010)

Besides, MilPoints is a great help to those addicted ones....... ;D


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (17 Dec 2010)

Quick question: can everyone see the "like" button below the first post of every topic? It could be that the feature is not working correctly for all.


----------



## Occam (17 Dec 2010)

Visible for me, at all the various locations I check in from...


----------



## Michael OLeary (17 Dec 2010)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Quick question: can everyone see the "like" button below the first post of every topic? It could be that the feature is not working correctly for all.



I see it. (Firefox 3.6.13 on Ubuntu 10.04)


----------



## Edward Campbell (17 Dec 2010)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> I see it. (Firefox 3.6.13 on Ubuntu 10.04)




_Moi aussi_, on the same system as Michael O'Leary and on Windows 7/Chrome, too.


----------



## George Wallace (17 Dec 2010)

I could carry this one step further and perhaps ask the question again, perhaps more along the lines that the OP was asking, and if it would be possible to have all posts with this feature, as there are the odd gem to be found somewhere in the middle of some threads?  I don't know how much this would land up making us like the MSM sites and their "Comments" sections.


----------



## Journeyman (17 Dec 2010)

ballz said:
			
		

> It was certainly easier to get a "+" than to get any milpoints _awarded_ around here.


Do you believe that has more to do with the _complexity_ of the MilPoint system or the utility of some peoples' posts? 

I mean, there is some difficulty with the MilPoints system, in that "awarding" is the default; I've heard of people giving 300 points when they meant to deduct 300.

Personally, I've found I've been awarding/deducting on about a 1/3 ratio -- it's not difficult to receive points for thoughtful, well-presented posts that contribute to a discussion.

As a sidenote, I _have_ given completely unearned MilPoints recently in response to whiney Afghan Ops players -- you know who you are   



> It added a little bit more accountability to it.


Each MilPoint awarded or deducted is recorded for all the world to see, with both the person judging and the specific post (or if it's an ongoing series of mindless posts within a thread, the post that broke the camel's back). And theoretically an email to the individual bringing the award/deduction to their attention (still not working for me Mike). 
Can MilPoints _be_ more accountable?


And if all that is still too troublesome, there are the options of:  " : "  or  " :+1: "

...and three or more  :  in one thread can get you a  :brickwall:


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (17 Dec 2010)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> And theoretically an email to the individual bringing the award/deduction to their attention (still not working for me Mike).



Do you have a spam filter running? The messages may look questionable (and some probably are) and get caught up in a spam filter. I'm not advocating a change in your spam settings other than allowing e-mail from Milnet [at] Milnet.ca, if that's an option.


----------



## Jarnhamar (17 Dec 2010)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> We have gone through several renditions of what you suggest, and they have all been disasters with some malevolent little cliques abusing the system.



And we remember which group was upset the most about the system  ;D


----------



## Journeyman (17 Dec 2010)

Mike, my spam settings specifically delete identified addresses. 

Milnet @ ... should come through and go into a holding file (with the other email that isn't directed to a particular folder).

~shrug~


----------



## aesop081 (17 Dec 2010)

Milpoints advisory apear in my inbox as "Apache" not a @milnet adress.


----------



## ballz (17 Dec 2010)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Do you believe that has more to do with the _complexity_ of the MilPoint system or the utility of some peoples' posts?
> 
> I mean, there is some difficulty with the MilPoints system, in that "awarding" is the default; I've heard of people giving 300 points when they meant to deduct 300.
> 
> Personally, I've found I've been awarding/deducting on about a 1/3 ratio -- it's not difficult to receive points for thoughtful, well-presented posts that contribute to a discussion.



I would say the complexity as well as the length of the process. It's easy to just click a plus or minus button, no refreshing of pages, no loading times, etc. If the post is really good, it'll get a +20 or +30, etc rating, and vice versa.

I personally find I have no idea how many milpoints to giveth or taketh away, plus it takes a few more steps, so unless it's a really good post or a really irritating one, I won't bother (I generally just don't bother).

I did one time mean to deduct points and gave them instead, which was easy to see from my comment. That's my fault though, it wasn't complex to choose from the drop-down menu, I just didn't pay attention, but that was irritating when I realized the mistake I had made haha.



			
				Journeyman said:
			
		

> Each MilPoint awarded or deducted is recorded for all the world to see, with both the person judging and the specific post (or if it's an ongoing series of mindless posts within a thread, the post that broke the camel's back). And theoretically an email to the individual bringing the award/deduction to their attention (still not working for me Mike).
> Can MilPoints _be_ more accountable?



No, the MilPoint accountability system is great. I was talking about when they added the feature I was talking about to the existing system they had, it added more accountability to that system. Prior to it there was some really childish stuff going on that had ruined what was a good idea.



			
				George Wallace said:
			
		

> ballz
> 
> We have gone through several renditions of what you suggest, and they have all been disasters with some malevolent little cliques abusing the system.  Currently there is the MilPoints system that has so far not been abused as much.  If you want you can award or deduct points (See topic on MilPoints).



Roger, just wasn't sure if it had been suggested/used/brought up before, so I just threw it out there. If it's been tried and failed, then it is what it is.


----------



## Jarnhamar (22 Dec 2010)

ballz said:
			
		

> No, the MilPoint accountability system is great.



*IF* the person plays Afghanops ya.


----------

